# BASELWORLD 2012: BR01's



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

BR01 Horizon









BR01 Altimeter









BR01 Turn Coordinator










......pictures edited through 'instagram'

I will post more details shortly.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I hope you're kidding; right?

They'll probably sell millions.

heb


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Cool, very unique and aviation themed!


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

heb said:


> I hope you're kidding; right?
> 
> They'll probably sell millions.
> 
> heb


Why kid? They're the obvious progression of airplane panel instruments. Analog and disc as they've been doing lately.
I really like the one with the big date!! Wish they would have put a power reserve in the "stripes" by the six
Thanks for posting Simon!!


----------



## Nine (Mar 17, 2009)

Simon,
Any new Heritage or Vintage models? I might be picking up a Heritage soon, pending new lineup. Also, any stores in NY that are solid B&R sellers? Other than Trollneau


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Keeping with the aviation theme and the creativeness! Personally, I find those, along with the Radar and similar models, difficult to read. Perhaps one would get used to it...???


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

rockin'ron said:


> Why kid? They're the obvious progression of airplane panel instruments. Analog and disc as they've been doing lately.
> I really like the one with the big date!! Wish they would have put a power reserve in the "stripes" by the six
> Thanks for posting Simon!!


exactly, Ron!!
I think they are great, and though probably probably not the easiest of watches to read, they are fun innovative and true to the B&R 'From the Dashboard to the wrist'.
I personally think the 'Altimeter' is great!!!


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

Nine said:


> Simon,
> Any new Heritage or Vintage models? I might be picking up a Heritage soon, pending new lineup. Also, any stores in NY that are solid B&R sellers? Other than Trollneau


Nine- hold on!!!
Not long to go now!!
I think that you will like whats coming up!!!!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Dakota2cSRT4 said:


> Keeping with the aviation theme and the creativeness! Personally, I find those, along with the Radar and similar models, difficult to read. Perhaps one would get used to it...???


I could see having to get used to reading the Radar, Compass, and now the Turning Point (3rd one down) because they use the discs, but the Horizon and Altimeter (1st and 2nd ones) are just "plain" watches-not!!! ;-)


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Different. I wouldn't buy one but they look pretty cool.


----------



## subrosa (Dec 2, 2008)

If they made these for the 800-1200 dollar price bracket, I would already own one. I think they are a little too out-there for a higher end watch.


----------



## LeDiep (Dec 18, 2010)

Not a fan of the third, but the first two are cool, though a bit odd.


----------



## Reese's TimePieces (Jun 14, 2011)

I happen to like the BR01 Altimeter, although I don't see myself actually buying one.


----------



## Nine (Mar 17, 2009)

Alright, it's March 7th!!! Let's see the goods!


----------



## meinbeast (Jan 9, 2012)

simoncudd said:


> Nine- hold on!!!
> Not long to go now!!
> I think that you will like whats coming up!!!!


I had every intent of plunking down the cash to finally get the silver dial vintage officer this weekend. Looks like I'll need to wait further!!! This is torture!


----------



## watchhound (Apr 16, 2006)

Like watches for 10 year olds.


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

...I will have photographs of the other releases next week!

These three 'instruments' are a continuation of the 'cockpit' or 'dashboard' theme, it is from the story of "From the dashboard to the wrist'

Imagine a cockpit from an aircraft, with the instruments, these new pieces are an interpretation of these displays or instruments.

*BR01-92 represents a clock
*BR01 'Radar' and later the "Red Radar'
*BR01 'Compass'

and now the...
*BR01 'Horizon'
*BR01 'Altimeter'
*BR01 'Turn Coordinator'


----------



## G-F (Oct 16, 2010)

I think they look awesome!
B&R are pretty much a love or hate kinda watches. I love them. Will probably pull the trigger on a BR03 Heritage one of these days...


----------



## PIERS (UK) (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's actual shots of the BR01 instruments that I took whilst in Baselworld;


----------



## red_dave (Oct 5, 2011)

The Altimeter looks fantastic!

On a related topic, anyone wanna buy a kidney?


----------

